# Finishing various woods



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Being both a woodworker by trade, and also a hobby guitar builder for 25 years i get to finish a lot of different woods. They all take stains and finishes so differently, it is interesting to me to see just how different woods accpet finishes.

For all the guitars i have built in my life so far, i just finished the first three using Alder bodies. Alder is not a commonly used wood in Canada in the furniture inustry, much more so in the USA. So until this year i never bought any.

It is one of the easiest woods yet i have finished, completely sealed with one coat of lacquer, and requiring only a few more coats to achieve a smooth finish without any porosity.

I can see why Fender started using it, over ash ( which requires such a heavy grain filler and nuch mre finish to get to the same finish quality) and how it would have cut the finishing costs a lot.

Also, it is a very easy working wood, in terms of routing, cutting, sanding, etc. I plan to start using it in some of my furniture as it is such a lovely wood visually as well as working like a dream.

AJC


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I always liked it when we had Alder jobs such a great wood to work with. I never did any staining just planing, sizing and shaping mostly for Door Jamb and mouldings. It sands real nice and glues up easy even in a poorly heated shop.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

If you're interested in alder, you might like poplar better, a more even density for resonance.

My favorite wood for bodies is medium maple, grown in Port Colborne, Ontario.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have never used Alder but just bought a tele in Alder..I read that Maple and Alder require little or no filler..What would you recommend me using as a grain filler on my new guitar project...I used ash on top and the body is Mahogany..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> I have never used Alder but just bought a tele in Alder..I read that Maple and Alder require little or no filler..What would you recommend me using as a grain filler on my new guitar project...I used ash on top and the body is Mahogany..


A paste woodfiller. You might have to tint it for the mahogany.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*grain filler*

would home depot have paste filler.. i check home hardware and nothing there...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> would home depot have paste filler.. i check home hardware and nothing there...


HSF5100 Clear Grain Filler & Glaze, Water Based grain Filler, general Water Based Wood Finishes, Waterborne Finishes, Water Based Finishes
The guys were talking about this product on another thread. I keep track of the products that the builders use in case I ever want to try it. I'm actually thinking about a Tele so I'll be watching your build.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try a good paint store like Benjiman Moore ..or head up to Ottawa and get everything you need

Produits de finition Mohawk chez Quincaillerie Richelieu


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*finishing*

probably will have to do that, tried Lowes and Home depot, and they had no idea what i was talking about...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The only problem I have with heading to stores like these is that they cater to the wood finishing industry as a whole. Not guitars. Personally, I want to remove wax and oil residue from a guitar. I emailed Seagull and asked them what I could use to bring my guitar back to it's original satin finish. The answer was, " nothing, all you can do is wait until the wax/oil buildup wears off ".
Are these wood experts going to know how to help me with my problem? They will try but I personally need someone that has walked the walk. We need the guitar builders on this forum to weigh in. There is a wealth of knowledge at our fingertips if we can only figure out how to ask for it.
That is the expertice that I need when I'm talking about guitars and only guitars. I'll worry about my wife's oak cupboard when the time comes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry I missed the part where guitars stopped being part of wood industry. 

If you wanted to know how to remove wax why didn't you ask that question?



Guitar101 said:


> The only problem I have with heading to stores like these is that they cater to the wood finishing industry as a whole. Not guitars. Personally, I want to remove wax and oil residue from a guitar. I emailed Seagull and asked them what I could use to bring my guitar back to it's original satin finish. The answer was, " nothing, all you can do is wait until the wax/oil buildup wears off ".
> Are these wood experts going to know how to help me with my problem? They will try but I personally need someone that has walked the walk. We need the guitar builders on this forum to weigh in. There is a wealth of knowledge at our fingertips if we can only figure out how to ask for it.
> That is the expertice that I need when I'm talking about guitars and only guitars. I'll worry about my wife's oak cupboard when the time comes.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> If you wanted to know how to remove wax why didn't you ask that question?


I did. I asked the people that made the guitar and they told me there's nothing that can be done. I've decided to take their advice.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Naptha will remove wax, however to what degree removing wax will affect the results you are seeking is uncertain.

You may find that a gloss has been "buffed" into the finish through wear over time and a satin finish can't be restored without overspraying.


----------

